# National Summer Steamup



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I was at Dan's today as he was holding a steamup for us locals.
Another one tomorrow at Neil's! We are lucky people, AND the weather was perfect.
Anyway, I was running my Paul Huntington scratch built Canadian Pacific Jubilee and just for the fun of it, I decided to make up my own version of the official NSS Poster.
Not quite identical, but you get the idea.
It's June already, so only just over six weeks before the great event.
I am sorry to say that I will not make it this year. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada

The Official version









My Version


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 
See you and Dan there. How about photoshop the back ground for background that really would make it stand out! BTW- that is one great locomotive, glad your are enjoying it.


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Dave, 

Did I read that correctly? We will miss seeing you at the Summer Steamup. Will you be at Larry's Fall Steamup? 

Mike


----------



## donupton (Jan 5, 2008)

David, That is one beautiful locomotive and a great photo. Sorry to hear that you, it and the G3 are not going to be at Sacramento. Don Upton


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By mikemartin on 03 Jun 2013 12:13 AM 
Hi Dave, 

Did I read that correctly? We will miss seeing you at the Summer Steamup. Will you be at Larry's Fall Steamup? 

Mike 
Hi Mike,
That is correct.
I have decided that for this year anyway, I can only afford the money and time for one steamup, and that was the Staver Spring Steamup.
We will have to wait to see what the future holds.
All the best,
David


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By donupton on 03 Jun 2013 09:42 AM 
David, That is one beautiful locomotive and a great photo. Sorry to hear that you, it and the G3 are not going to be at Sacramento. Don Upton 
Hello Don,
G-3?
A CP Pacific, which I don't have.
Perhaps you mean my P-2-g Mikado, which unfortunately had a little 'problem' at Stavers and is waiting until this winter for a complete rebuild. 
Yes, I will miss seeing all the people at Sacramento.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## clarklord (Dec 27, 2007)

I will miss seeing you David this time. You and Dan are such good friends to our Steam Events LLC annual event. 

As a reminder you can save us Summer Steamup organizers 50 cents (or thereabouts) ... we're about to do a post card mailing reminding people of the cut-off dates (clothing orders are June 15, hotel rooms are June 25 and getting the free Saturday night BBQ is July 1). 

If you register in the next 24 hours, you'll save us the trouble and cost of mailing the postcard. 

Clark Lord, Steam Events LLC member and a Las Vegas gauge one live steamer.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah when Charles said "see you and Dan there" I was like what? Did you not read all of it? 

Anyway. What happened to the Mikado David?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It's OK guys, half of the dynamic duo will be there, I am still coming.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I will miss David's videos for sure.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 03 Jun 2013 09:04 PM 

Anyway. What happened to the Mikado David? 
Due to my error, when going at warp 9, it decided to leap off the track and onto the concrete floor some four feet below.
It fortunately IS an Aster so can be taken apart and rebuilt.
Definitely a winter job.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to my error, when going at warp 9...That's what happens when you start farting with the dilithium chamber's matter/antimatter injection ratio. You should know better by now.








Definitely a winter job.Back to the Utopia Planitia Shipyards for an overhaul - and perhaps a refresher course in Warp Drive Engineering.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Well, I know you will do a bang up (pardon the pun) job fixing it up David. 

The running off the tracks and hitting the ground is always a concern of mine as it races along. What about building auto deployed parachutes on it once fixed?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry Jeremiah, 
They would just be too slow to open. 
Now maybe perimeter impact airbags might work though!!! 
I feel sure that in some form, it will be running again. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By clarklord on 03 Jun 2013 06:28 PM 
I will miss seeing you David this time. You and Dan are such good friends to our Steam Events LLC annual event. 

As a reminder you can save us Summer Steamup organizers 50 cents (or thereabouts) ... we're about to do a post card mailing reminding people of the cut-off dates (clothing orders are June 15, hotel rooms are June 25 and getting the free Saturday night BBQ is July 1). 

If you register in the next 24 hours, you'll save us the trouble and cost of mailing the postcard. 

Clark Lord, Steam Events LLC member and a Las Vegas gauge one live steamer. 

Clark,
Welcome to MLS.
Good to have your presence here.
I have always enjoyed the past California Steamups and I will certainly miss seeing you and the rest of the magnificent seven, as well as all the other steamers.
However, sometimes you can't do everything that we want to.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David

On the positive side the rehab of the Mike is probably less a chore than your most famous rehab yet as much a joy to once again be under steam when finished.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The days are ticking by and soon it will be time to be packing up and coming to Sacramento for all fun and good times we always have.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The days are ticking by and soon it will be time to be packing up and coming to Sacramento for all fun and good times we always have.Looking forward to hanging out with you again Mark, and everyone else as well.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Now this year we will have eight layouts because of the new steam hall we’ll be using this year: the McClellan Conference Center. 

An air-conditioned facility just yards from the front door of our host venue, the Lions Gate Hotel, the Conference Center promises to be the best space the Summer Steamup has ever enjoyed. 

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Counting the days 

Happy 4th of July everyone.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Starting to gather everything up and will be packing up on Monday. 

Will in be in Sacramento Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Electric/Steam modelworks will arrive very early July 18, Thursday. Will be bringing a huge load of goodies this year. 

Jonathan/EMw 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll be there Wednesday night. Driving up from L.A. Looking forward to 4 days of hot steam oil! (and of course, the pleasure of y'all's company!







).


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The good news is we will be in a air conditioned building again!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The good news is we will be in a air conditioned building again!This from a guy who lives in Nevada. Wussy!!









Looking forward to hanging out with ya again Mark!!







Always a good time!!


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Any Photos?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim, 
I guess that they are having too much fun to be bothered with computers, the internet and MLS!!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

I too was hoping that someone would give us some video of the ongoing event just like some people send out at Diamondhead ! 
Oh well, wish I was in Sacramento to view it live. Last year I had four segments on You Tube from that event so I'm hoping that someone with a video camera might do that this year too.
All the best, Peter.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a a video of the 1st half of the steam up:

Well one of these days a posting of a video will work the first time, here is the link (btw- I can see the video in the post but not available once submitted):

http://youtu.be/eEHHU9BEAJo


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

HERE YOU GO CHARLES


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Art....I will get it right if and when I have it on the priority list.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Many thanks Charles! 
Good to see the old gang, the people are good too 

I may be getting a modest sized track loop. we are redoing our summer cabin and the contractor took out too much brush.... 

jim


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Well one of these days a posting of a video will work the first timeYoutube changed their embed code... you need to manually add the "http:" after pasting the embed code into the MLS box. There is one URL in the newer "iframe" code and two URL's in the old embed code where this manual addition must be done.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

David that Jubilee is superb. It is one of my favourite locos, Ever since I saw them as a teen ager at Bellows Falls, when Steamtown was there. I didn't know that Paul Huntington had made one. What a prolific builder he is. and with that rake of Canadian Pacific coaches it makes a splendid train. Great idea with the Poster too. It is one of the joys of garden railroading to be able to relive such wonderfull sights from a bygone era. great post. 
Simon


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Simon

I agree, having once had that engine in our hands....glad that David was able to add it to his CP collection.


----------

